
Microsoft Edge Beats Chrome by Over Three Hours in New Battery Usage Test - kristianp
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/microsoft-edge-beats-chrome-by-over-three-hours-in-new-battery-usage-test/
======
kristianp
Actually, maybe the link should be replaced by this one from Microsoft:
[https://microsoftedge.github.io/videotest/2017-04/WebdriverM...](https://microsoftedge.github.io/videotest/2017-04/WebdriverMethodology.html)

------
celticninja
Is this because using edge is so horrific that it stops people from wanting to
use their computer so much?

